# habs



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow after that trade i think i might jump ship and become a canucks fan...well maybe not... but what a bad trade for the habs!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ really bad trade!!!!!!! Now the blues gotta get some more offensive powers and they'll be a pretty good team.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Lars Eller has a chance to turn into a pretty good NHL player. He was ranked as the # 2 prospect for St. Louis. . The other player ( Ian Schultz ) will likely be a career AHLer.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Yup I don't get it either, but in the same breath, I like it because I think the habs got taken, and i don't like the habs very much. So all in all, a good trade then.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

this just hurts though it is so insane, fine if you want trade him but come on get something in return!!!!


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

It also hurts the canucks, if Halak got traded for 2 prospects and took them that far in the play offs....that means Cory Schneider is worth a bucket of pucks?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

The dumbest thing that Montreal did outside of the obvious is that they didn't even speak to Halak after the playoffs. They never even gave him a chance to work something out in Montreal.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a typical Habs move to me.
Tough place to play & love the game.
They've been treating players that way for what?? 
At least the last 40 odd yrs I've been watching. lol
Cheers!!!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

The bad news now is that Halak is in the Western Conference. He played very well against the canucks this past season


----------

